# Sears / Huffy The Wheel Fresh Pick from New Orleans



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Dec 16, 2020)

looking for a chain Guard if any one know where one at text jr 251-648-9436 an I’ll respond more coming soon also got the Red Skoot 1970’s


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 25, 2020)

Couple of sweet bikes right there !!!!!!


----------

